# FS cheap fish



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

2.5-3.5 inch striped raphael cat 10 buks SOLD
1.5-2 inch very colorful convict 5 buks SOLD








the yellow fish to the right is the zebra lab cross(for a member wondering what it looked like)
yellow labx red zebra 2.5-3ich 5buks SOLD
5-6 inch redhead cichlid(Cichlasoma synspilum) female 20 buks(price reduced)
3-4inch gold severum(nice dark orange)15 buks 
3-4inch green severum 15buks
3.5 inch green texas- nice yellow eye, nice pearls(pretty sure its a male,havent seen it spawn but its getting ready with my redhead)40$ 
willing to trade for wild cories. only green body with yellow fins, sterbai, or mattae

PM for fastest response
cheers
kevin








severum is a bit bigger now with more orange








this is a pic of TEX. he is about 5 times as large as in this pic. with more pearls








this is the redhead in breeding coloration. she laid once with my red dragon FH


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

pics posted


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

pm sent ... tex!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

bump. still cheap fish available make me some offers!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

*yellow labx red zebra*

I would if you are interested trade one or both of these plants for the fish. I have no idea what the plants names are. One is a sword of some sort if not both of them.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

PM sent to you


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

pm's replied....need the redhead gone asap! digging my new plants! 20 buks


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

bump. severums, Tex and redhead still available. need them gone asap. make me some offers. buy tex get redhead for ten buks


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

to the top!


----------



## ct22 (Feb 5, 2012)

i have a jd ill trade hes bout 6 inches maybe bigger


----------



## vmette (Sep 28, 2011)

do you still have the gold severum and the green severum ? i am very intrested in them


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i want the tex, redhead, and that fh if you are still selling?


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

all have been sold long ago. thx for interest though


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Then this thread should be closed.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

clicked the close this thread box but not working. pls fix mods
cheers
kevin


----------

